# Authorities clarify tax position of expats from New Zealand : Tax Issues



## optical88 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am a Kiwi living overseas. 
If I buy a property in New Zealand and rent it out I guess I have to file a tax return in New Zealand.
I guess I only have to declare the income in New Zealand as I'm a non resident.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmmm!

Difficult one to answer.

Yes if you earn ANY money in NZ then you must declare it and pay tax on it. 
NZ Work and Income may allow you to earn a certain amount of money free from tax if you are a non-resident ?
The rest all depends if there are Double Taxation rules agreed between NZ and Hong Kong ?
If not I'd expect you must declare the income in Hong Kong also and may have to pay tax on it in Hong Kong as well ?


----------

